# Importing into LR from PHOTOS on an external hard drive



## Phinner

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


----------



## Phinner

Classic version 7.1. 
All my photos are on an external hard drive in PHOTOS. How do I import all photos to Lightroom on the same external hard drive?


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Guinness said:


> Classic version 7.1.
> All my photos are on an external hard drive in PHOTOS. How do I import all photos to Lightroom on the same external hard drive?


I assume you mean they are in Apple Photos? Apple Photos stores the images _inside_ its library, so you can't import them in Lightroom just like that. You will have to make up your mind which application you are going to use. If you want to use Lightroom, then you will have to select all the photos in Apple Photos and use 'Export Unmodified Original' to export them out of the Photos library. Then stop using Apple Photos with those photos, because the edits that both apps make are not seen by the other one.


----------

